# What do you mean, "Real Cuban"?



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

At the risk of sounding naive -- hey, my dad bought El Producto Queens for eight cents, and I'll fight as I stand -- what the *k is a "Real Cuban"?

:sb

I'll /tell/ you.

It's a cigar that was rolled by a Real Cuban, whose family had been rolling them and putting their own name on them for around a century, until it was left in a warehouse (in Real Cuba) along with hundreds of thousands of other Real Cuban cigars rolled by Real Cubans, in, um, yes, 1959.

So some three dozen Real Cubans got out ahead of the AK-47s, machetes, shovels, rakes, and Other Implements Of Destruction, taking with them their Real Cuban recipes, their Real Cuban seeds, their best Real Cuban designers, buyers, foremen, rollers (etc. and where possible), their Real Cuban internationally-licensed trademarks, and their not-very-bullet-resistant but Real Cuban non-cigar butts.

These Real Cubans "relocated" to Dominicana, Honduras, Nicaragua, Jamaica, Miami, Tampa, Ft. Lauderdamdale, the Canarys (did I miss any?), and started scratching the dirt.
For three-four years.
While Senor Fidel sold /their/ abandoned cigars and /their/ abandoned labels as /Cubanos Realitos/ until, um, yes, 1963.

Which was about as long as it took the Real Cubans to roll a Real Cuban Cigar in A-Place-That-Was-Not-Cuba, starting from scratch (recipe, dirt, seed, leaf, ferment, cure, roll, age, band, cello, hawk).
(What /we/ start from scratch is only the match.)

And the Real Cubans and their kids have been selling Real Cuban Cigars from Real Cuban Seeds and Real Cuban Recipes -- from Places-That-Are-Not-Cuba however they are fulla Cubans.

And what of the Currently-Real Cuban Cigars?
I read variously of places (mostly Nicaraguan) bragging that they've finally achieved the Real Down-And-Dirty Ligero, Corojo, Criollo, or Gutbash for which Real Cuba was once, and apparently still is, famous.
Which is Funny, since the Real Cuban recipes had /always/ to be toned down with Dominican (etc.) Olor ("silk"), Piloto (etc.) fillers, which, funny enough, are not grown in Gutbash, Cuba.

But the Really Funny thing about a Real Cuban cigar is that Senor Fidel and all the Little Fidelistas are the One Company On The Planet ("TabaCuba") that cannot make them.

Because the Real Cuban Recpies for Real Cuban Cigars so often require something called "Connecticut Shade-Grown" or "Connecticut Broadleaf (maduro)" for the wrapper of that Real Cuban Cigar.
And guess what Senor Fidel can't even bid on?

And guess what happens when his Little Fidelista Ringers try to bid on /any/ of the Good Stuff (U.S. or otherwise) by proxy? They're shilled right out of the market in a single purchase by the children and grandchildren of the Real Cubans.
Which makes the few (if any) Real Cuban Cigars made in Real Cuba three-four times the price they really otta be if it hadn't been for The Exodus and the peculiar social mannerisms that caused it.

I shan't go into the "quality" of a product that's made under the sleepy eye of a Political Informer or other parasite. The only uniformity in the result is that the result is uniformly Vintage (AK-) '47.

></rant>

So, no, I don't think that buying Real Cubans is Evil.
I think it's Reasonably Amusing as comedy goes these days.

What can approach the Downright Hilarious is watching the major distributors jockeying for contract positions against the day Senor Fidel finally falls down and can't get up -- and The Other Real Cubans can once again be made with U.S. tobaccos.
And once again subsidised by the Gold Coast.
Anybody old enough to remember the Gold Coast of Cuba?
Or does I gots a lot of 'splainin' to do, Loocy?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Welcome to da jungle. (I think)


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

:al


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Welcome and thanks for taking the time to share your views and experiences.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

WoW... 

Welcome to the Jungle...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome to CS. :ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Ok, I'll say it.
I read this last night. When I was tired. 
I wasn't sure whether you were:


for or against the embargo

celebrating the delights of Cubans or celebrating non cubans

supporting the tobacco farmers

making some tongue in cheek points

or very well off on a twisted psychopathic rant.



I haven't had my coffee yet this morning and still haven't, I will base my confusion now upon the lack of the Nectar of the Gods.

Welcome to the Jungle?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

um?


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> Ok, I'll say it.
> I read this last night. When I was tired.
> I wasn't sure whether you were:
> 
> ...


:tpd: :r


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> Ok, I'll say it.
> I read this last night. When I was tired.
> I wasn't sure whether you were:
> 
> ...


PSYCHOPATHIC RANT


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

perhaps the post reads better backwards, in which case

elgnuj eht ot emoclew


(odriew)


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Interesting opinion you have there.
Welcome to our little corner of the planet.
I think I can speak for others in that we'll be quite intrigued to hear further about your opinions.

Have a smoke.

o


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

scrawlmark said:


> I'll /tell/ you.
> 
> ...
> 
> While Senor Fidel sold /their/ abandoned cigars and /their/ abandoned labels as /Cubanos Realitos/ until, um, yes, 1963.


what's with all the slashes in all your posts?
perhaps this is what you're looking for?
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok then.

Welcome to CS!


----------



## JHarris21 (Jul 5, 2007)

I must say I like the use of the word "shan't" just don't see it enough...everything else in the post gave me a headache...welcome though


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

JHarris21 said:


> I must say I like the use of the word "shan't" just don't see it enough...everything else in the post gave me a headache...welcome though


I know shan't is correct but, in theory, shouldn't it be sha'n't?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I know shan't is correct but, in theory, shouldn't it be sha'n't?


Is that like a shant-y? We have those here, but call them outhouses. Talk to Josh, he designs them.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Usually your intro would have been something telling us about yourself but Welcome to the Jungle anyways.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> Usually your intro would have been something telling us about yourself....


Oh, I think he told us something about himself. 



pnoon said:


> Welcome to da jungle. (I think)


:tpd:


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to the Jungle.... !!! 

Welcome to the jungle
We've got fun 'n' non-cubans
We got everything you want
(except real cubans)
Honey, we know the names
We are the people that can find
Whatever you may need
If you got the money, honey
We got your disease
(except for real cubans)


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Ok, I'll say it.
> I read this last night. When I was tired.
> I wasn't sure whether you were:
> 
> ...


:tpd: But glad you are here! I think the jungle just got a little more interesting... :ss


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

I need to smoke something else before I read the post again.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

The Mum said:


> I need to smoke something else before I read the post again.


I just finished a six pack and had a RJ Cedro 3 and a VSG Sorcerer, im still lost. :w


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Very "interesting" intro. Welcome(I think) to the jungle.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

You guys are kidding, right?

The point he's trying to make, rather circuitously to be sure, is that he believes that the “real Cubans” (cigars, one assumes) are those made by the Cuban émigrés from "Cuban seed" tobacco grown in Honduras, DR, etc.

Personally—and here’s something you won’t hear me say very often—I’m in agreement with Rush Limbaugh on this point, when he said of Cuban cigars, “...as far as I'm concerned, this is something that not even the Communists have been able to screw up. It's the best tobacco in the world.”


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LeafHog said:


> Oh, I think he told us something about himself.


 

Tell me more, tell me more, did Fidel put up a fight?


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I know shan't is correct but, in theory, shouldn't it be sha'n't?


I think its shan/t or maybe its sha/n/t I just dont know anymore


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to CS, Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> You guys are kidding, right?
> 
> The point he's trying to make, rather circuitously to be sure, is that he believes that the "real Cubans" (cigars, one assumes) are those made by the Cuban émigrés from "Cuban seed" tobacco grown in Honduras, DR, etc.


You got it also! Though, my mind is twisted enough that the paths were a little straighter, less curvy!!



Corona Gigante said:


> Personally-and here's something you won't hear me say very often-*I'm in agreement with Rush Limbaugh* on this point, when he said of Cuban cigars, "...as far as I'm concerned, this is something that not even the Communists have been able to screw up. It's the best tobacco in the world."


Now you are starting to scare me!!:r:r

I understand what he is saying in his original post, though I don't know that I agree with all of it! I do think that much of the real manufacturing and mixing talent fled Cuba, and that the cigars made elsewhere most often has a better quality manufacture process, appearance and smokeability than today's cuban cigars.

That being said, CG, I agree with you and Rush. There is something in the soil, air, weather (or all of the above) that just cannot be duplicated that 
make cigars from the island of Cuba different. Not always better, but so far, I have found only one or two cigars that I consider to approach the taste of Cuban cigars.

In any event, Welcome to the Jungle. Any specific cigars you enjoy more than others?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

So what you're saying is that the people making wine at Domaine de la Romanée-Conte in France can move to my back yard and make "Grand Echézeaux" there by bringing the vine cuttings and knowledge. 

Sweet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> So what you're saying is that the people making wine at Domaine de la Romanée-Conte in France can move to my back yard and make "Grand Echézeaux" there by bringing the vine cuttings and knowledge.
> 
> Sweet.


They know how to make wine down in the Nation?


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to the Jungle!
You ain't/ the/ Unasmoker, are ya?


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome to CS.:w


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> You guys are kidding, right?
> 
> The point he's trying to make, rather circuitously to be sure, is that he believes that the "real Cubans" (cigars, one assumes) are those made by the Cuban émigrés from "Cuban seed" tobacco grown in Honduras, DR, etc.
> 
> Personally-and here's something you won't hear me say very often-*I'm in agreement with Rush Limbaugh on this point*, when he said of Cuban cigars, "...as far as I'm concerned, this is something that not even the Communists have been able to screw up. It's the best tobacco in the world."


MEGA DITTOS!!! actually this may be one thing I disagree with Rush on. I'm with Cigar Dave on this one, will not smoke anything from Cuba or drink anything from France!!!:fu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

yamaha6000 said:


> MEGA DITTOS!!! actually this may be one thing I disagree with Rush on. I'm with Cigar Dave on this one, will not smoke anything from Cuba or drink anything from France!!!:fu


Well if you haven't tried it, how can you say Rush is wrong?*

I'm with C.G. all the way on this: I "got" the original, but respectfully disagree.

Welcome to the Jungle!!!

*Note: this is about the point where I gulped in terror that I was defending Rush. I need to go wash off my brain now....


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Well if you haven't tried it, how can you say Rush is wrong?*
> 
> I'm with C.G. all the way on this: I "got" the original, but respectfully disagree.
> 
> ...


Well, your correct. I'm assuming Rush smokes Cubans. Cuba may grow the finest tobacco, but I will not smoke them. Thanks for correcting me, I guess thats why your the Professor!! :tu


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> Ok, I'll say it.
> I read this last night. When I was tired.
> I wasn't sure whether you were:
> 
> ...


The "twisted psychopathic rant" thingy sounds good to me...

Mainly, I think that /'way/ too much -- both for 'em and agin' 'em -- is being made about whether a mittful of a certain weed was grown on the ISOM or the one next to it.

E.g., two CBS and two NBC "police dramas" bullied the Bad Guy, ah, sorry, Alleged Bad Guy, for "having Cuban cigars," and I near dropped my cookies as one was clearly a Garcia Vega churchill (Owensboro, KY, rolled in P.R.) and two were boxes of Montecristo Yellow Box (Tab. Garcia, R.D.). The fourth might have been a Ghurka (K.Hansotia, R.D.), the pic was fuzzy that night.

In the ongoing Smoking Jihad, one must be able to remind the morons that they are morons wherever one encounters them, eh? And the only way to do that is to know more than they do.
Hence, discussion boards.
Lovely things, almost as lovely as cigars.

Tnx for reading.


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

ragin' cajun said:


> PSYCHOPATHIC RANT


Hey, if it weren't for psychopathic rants, we wouldn't need Marines.

S.F., d00d.


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

mmblz said:


> what's with all the slashes in all your posts?
> perhaps this is what you're looking for?
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/misc.php?do=bbcode


I've been typing around 70 wpm on text-only UseNet groups for years.
(When I can think of 70 words to type...)

Typewriters underline, screens haven't since the Hercules 07 text attribute went missing, so:

/italic/
*bold*
_underline_

One of these days, I'll see the hotmetal text buttons somewhere above the composition window (but not on the "Quick Reply," hunh).
Tnx.


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

pnoon said:


> I know shan't is correct but, in theory, shouldn't it be sha'n't?


Absolutely.
But not only do the English, or Hinglish, shorten words wherever possible (cf. "Worcestershire" and "Lancastershire"), they seem to have a Thing against admitting it more than once in a word.

Now if they'd only do something about "abbreviation"...


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

khubli said:


> Welcome to the Jungle.... !!!
> 
> Welcome to the jungle
> We've got fun 'n' non-cubans
> ...


Smoke 'em all! Smoke 'em all!
Smoke the short and the fat and the tall!
Roll up the leaf that gives morons such grief,
And light up that bomb, smoke 'em all!

Smoke 'em all! Smoke 'em all!
Do not kill your brain with alcohol!
Just light up the leaf, chases coffee and beef
And let every thought have its sprawl!

Smoke 'em all! Smoke 'em all!
Do not shrink when the priests start to squall!
It gives them such dolor to light up that Olor
That droops from your lip while you drawl!


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> You guys are kidding, right?
> 
> The point he's trying to make, rather circuitously to be sure, is that he believes that the "real Cubans" (cigars, one assumes) are those made by the Cuban émigrés from "Cuban seed" tobacco grown in Honduras, DR, etc.
> 
> Personally-and here's something you won't hear me say very often-I'm in agreement with Rush Limbaugh on this point, when he said of Cuban cigars, "...as far as I'm concerned, this is something that not even the Communists have been able to screw up. It's the best tobacco in the world."


That's one of the things I'm trying to find out by reading here.

"In any sufficiently small space, the laws of universe are identical."
-- A.Einstein, on the Special Theory of Relativity

And my reading so far indicates that the growers are trying to find or reproduce Connecticut conditions elsewhere, not so much the Cuban.
Since Ecuador's and Costa Rica's "AMS" are still rather behind the Connecticut wrapper, I might expect that Cuban fillers aren't growing quite to spec elsewhere, either, however the north slopes of the Greater Antilles _should_ be a "sufficiently small space," and filler is spoZe to be only 10% of the flavor.

Somebody elsewhere mentions European vintage wines. NAPA Valley is seeded with the Good Old Europeans grown by a lot of Good Old Europeans, and beats them all -- _every_ year, even if some years it's not by much, as NAPA crops don't have appreciable vintage, where the Great Wines of Europe are quasi-horrible every other year.
Tobacco has both "vintage" and aging (wines don't), and while the "vintage" may not be wholly Cuban, the rather-more-important curing and aging are completely reproducible elsewhere.


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Tell me more, tell me more, did Fidel put up a fight?


Having grown up with news of Fulgencio before the news of Fidel replaced it, I'm rather forced to say that we didn't.

Of course, we were rather occupied with that Cold War thingy and some ugly numbers on the wrong sides of certain borders.


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> That being said, CG, I agree with you and Rush. There is something in the soil, air, weather (or all of the above) that just cannot be duplicated that make cigars from the island of Cuba different. Not always better, but so far, I have found only one or two cigars that I consider to approach the taste of Cuban cigars.


That's the one point that's utterly resistant to outside analysis.
(And it BUGS me.  )
I've often wondered if they lace the stuff with a little molasses and/or rum :mn, not enough to taste it as such (we do, rather routinely), but that's merely reaching.


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> So what you're saying is that the people making wine at Domaine de la Romanée-Conte in France can move to my back yard and make "Grand Echézeaux" there by bringing the vine cuttings and knowledge.
> 
> Sweet.


Heh. Your back yard, prolly not.
NAPA Valley, prolly.
I was Over There for three years, and learned quickly that they ship out only the _good_ stuff. Every other year, the vintage is routinely such that it would destroy the reputation of a winery, and they sell it only domestically on the cheap. The good wineries' products are routinely better than the lesser ones, but the lesser wines in a good year beat the better ones in a bad year.
NAPA wines don't have vintage to speak of; the climate is such that they're routinely good every year.


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> Welcome to the Jungle!
> You ain't/ the/ Unasmoker, are ya?


Naaah, I don't make bombs, I only smoke 'em.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I have to agree with Rush as well. 

Very interesting discussion though. Thank you for initiating it. :tu

PS - Don't tell the Napa wine makers about your lack of vintage theory, they will be deeply hurt and offended. Shhhhhhh!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

scrawlmark said:


> Typewriters underline, screens haven't since the Hercules 07 text attribute went missing, so:
> 
> /italic/
> *bold*
> ...


huh?

you can type the vb markup, too, as so:

[i]italic[/i]
[b]bold[/b]
[u]underline[/u]


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Im even more lost then I was before.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

10 posts in a row a little excessive?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

clampdown said:


> Im even more lost then I was before.


:tpd:


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

scrawlmark said:


> The "twisted psychopathic rant" thingy sounds good to me...


Now that you've shown us that you are different and march to the beat of a different drummer, how about reading the PM you were sent upon registration? It includes some valuable suggestions such as posting an introduction and telling us something about yourself, your background, and your cigar interests and experience.

I think I speak for many people here that we find your method of /italicizing/ archaic and just plain annoying. I don't want to see you run out of here for being different but there are some concessions you may need to make in order to fit in. :2


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

No way in hell Im running this guy off this board. I dont care how annoying his / are. This guy fascinates me, wait, that could be the booze talking.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

scrawlmark said:


> One of these days, I'll see the hotmetal text buttons somewhere above the composition window (but not on the "Quick Reply," hunh).
> Tnx.


Ahhh yes, hot metal...Linotype...Heidelberg...letterpress...a chase with real leading. In my late teens I had a rare opprotunity to work in my Uncle's print shop. An old defunct small town newspaper (Exeter Sun) in central California with all kinds of working rarities. Thanks for the flashback.:ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I find the browsers of today refreshingly simple to use, clear, concise, and stuff looks much clearer and easier to read than the "old days."
I do appreciate some of the retro, or vintage things these days, but the list is limited to scotch, cigars, and collectibles and antiques I can make a few bucks on.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

clampdown said:


> No way in hell Im running this guy off this board. I dont care how annoying his / are. This guy fascinates me, wait, that could be the booze talking.


:tpd: Kinda in the way that horrible car accidents fascinate people.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Tell me more, tell me more, did Fidel put up a fight?


Tell me more, tell me more, was it smoked at first sight?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

We call Worcestershire exactly that, we don't shorten it. Lancashire is shortened, sure. What's your point? At least here in England, sorry, Hingland (do you really think we all talk like the queen?) we call them Trousers (from the Scots Gaelic 'tribhrs') rather than pants (from the French 'pantalons').


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

scrawlmark said:


> Heh. Your back yard, prolly not.
> NAPA Valley, prolly


Well ... no.

There is a reason that Oregon pinot noirs are of much higher quality than those grown in Napa or elsewhere in California. There is also a reason why people line up to buy DRC paying hundreds per bottle.

When I see a pinot noir from Napa sell for $500 per bottle, I might consider your argument again.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Well ... no.
> 
> There is a reason that Oregon pinot noirs are of much higher quality than those grown in Napa or elsewhere in California. There is also a reason why people line up to buy DRC paying hundreds per bottle.
> 
> When I see a pinot noir from Napa sell for $500 per bottle, I might consider your argument again.


_Um, it's a hard grape to grow, as you know. Right? It's uh, it's thin-skinned, temperamental, ripens early. It's, you know, it's not a survivor like Cabernet, which can just grow anywhere and uh, thrive even when it's neglected. No, Pinot needs constant care and attention. You know? And in fact it can only grow in these really specific, little, tucked away corners of the world. And, and only the most patient and nurturing of growers can do it, really. Only somebody who really takes the time to understand Pinot's potential can then coax it into its fullest expression. Then, I mean, oh its flavors, they're just the most haunting and brilliant and thrilling and subtle and... ancient on the planet. _

Ooh la la!


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

stormin said:


> I have to agree with Rush as well.
> 
> Very interesting discussion though. Thank you for initiating it. :tu
> 
> PS - Don't tell the Napa wine makers about your lack of vintage theory, they will be deeply hurt and offended. Shhhhhhh!


y.w.

BTW, the "no vintage in NAPA" theory isn't mine; I've been hearing it for 40 years whenever the subject comes up.

I also take it to mean, "relatively no vintage compared with Europe," whose weather, and thus vintage, varies wildly from year to year. Evidently the only thing SoCal can do to alter the weather is burn down the vineyard.


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

mmblz said:


> huh?
> 
> you can type the vb markup, too, as so:
> 
> ...


Tnx, and while I managed to figger that out somewhere around here, there still remains the problem of *typing* it correctly, as several of my thumbs are reluctant to cooperate.


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> 10 posts in a row a little excessive?


This board sorts according to timestamp, and I read the thread in a row, so it posted my replies in a row.

UseNet (or maybe it's NetScrape) posts replies under the msgs they're replies to, so the 30-70 msgs I post in a row every night on poetry forums don't appear in a row.
Maybe what's "excessive" is reading 3600 wpm and typing 60-90 wpm depending on the subject matter, because if it seemed excessive to me I wouldn't be doing it.
Really.
But what I "do" is write.
Words.
In a row.

And my Mommy Done Told Me that it was "polite" to acknowledge any sort of msg tossed my way, and "rude" not to. (I think that dates me even worse than the crust on the mold on my armpits, or the fact that I wouldn't be caught dead with a cell-phone.)

She didn't say whether it was "polite" for the priests of one religion ("democracy") to "tax" the Holy Food ("The Leaf") of another religion ("aristocracy of getting things done") for the "benefit (SCHIT) of the children" of the first religion, but my Daddy did teach me to shoot and the sword taught me to hit a moving target, so I figger I got it covered.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

wow, there is a thing called the multi-quote. Please use it. 

I want to read what you have to write, however not over a bunch of different posts.


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Now that you've shown us that you are different and march to the beat of a different drummer, how about reading the PM you were sent upon registration? It includes some valuable suggestions such as posting an introduction and telling us something about yourself, your background, and your cigar interests and experience.
> 
> I think I speak for many people here that we find your method of /italicizing/ archaic and just plain annoying. I don't want to see you run out of here for being different but there are some concessions you may need to make in order to fit in. :2


People who "speak for many people" are called "Congressmen."

The funny part of that is that they can barely speak for themselves.
The truly hilarious part is that I don't recall giving any of them Permission to speak for me. Which is not surprising, since they insist that somebody else gave them Permission to speak for me.
Which is now as funny as a rubber crutch, as I don't recall being owned by anybody around here or there -- and certainly not by their servants.

Anyway, I'm sorry I don't have your Permission for so many of my peccadiloes.

But Permit me to point out -- since I'm gonna do it anyway -- that so long as you think you own people, or even Speak For Them, in any least particular, you can not do one single thing in your defense (or anybody else's) against anybody who claims to Speak For You.
Or claims to own your cigars.

So you may understand why I'm a little testy about that "Permission" stuff.
I read the PM.
It said nothing about slashes vs. hotmetal, which I corrected at the first mention I read.
But it did say plenty -- severally -- about bragging up, on a U.S.-based forum, "Real Cuban Cigars" and the clever ways to get them.

And it gives me an Idea (without Permission, of course).
We should all simply quit smoking NCs, because Those Who Speak For Many People will be taxing *only* legal, domestic and NC imports paraded through the Usual Channels.
We should all take to smoking RCs because the Revenooers will not be able to find the RCs ("CCs," "ISOMs") to tax them, because they are Cleverly Hidden from Those Who Speak For Many People by cute little acronyms.


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Ahhh yes, hot metal...Linotype...Heidelberg...letterpress...a chase with real leading. In my late teens I had a rare opprotunity to work in my Uncle's print shop. An old defunct small town newspaper (Exeter Sun) in central California with all kinds of working rarities. Thanks for the flashback.:ss


Heh. I spent 14 years on lithography (there's a little something about myself), but "hotmetal" is the pronunciation of "HTML," and has always been faster to say, and to type out, in lower case than caps.

As it results in, among other things, typefaces, the original use (around 1990, IIRC) might have been a pun that had Mergenthaler chasing his tale, but they didn't say.


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> Well ... no.
> 
> There is a reason that Oregon pinot noirs are of much higher quality than those grown in Napa or elsewhere in California. There is also a reason why people line up to buy DRC paying hundreds per bottle.
> 
> When I see a pinot noir from Napa sell for $500 per bottle, I might consider your argument again.


Let's see, that would mean that RC ISOM CCs would hafta sell for more than Graycliff Originale or Partagas 150, wunnit.

But the e-mail and site offerings from various Offshore Connections don't even have the Good Old Names from the Real Place up to a DR Hansotia/Ghurka Symphony.

Now what.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

scrawlmark said:


> Maybe what's "excessive" is reading *3600 wpm* and typing 60-90 wpm depending on the subject matter, because if it seemed excessive to me I wouldn't be doing it.
> Really.
> But what I "do" is write.
> Words.
> ...


I appreciate your attempt at manners as per your mother's instructions. Very refreshing. Please keep it up. :tu

I have a question regarding the 3600 wpm. I take that to mean 3600 words per month, correct? If that is the case, you may want to consider enrolling in some sort of remedial reading course. Or maybe you should just switch to a voice type communication format like skype.......just a thought. 

Keep posting. I love reading you about your thoughts and insights.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, please, can we keep this thread as a sticky or something. I love this.


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Now that you've shown us that you are different and march to the beat of a different drummer, how about reading the PM you were sent upon registration? It includes some valuable suggestions such as posting an introduction and telling us something about yourself, your background, and your cigar interests and experience.


I was born at a very early age, one in which my dad smoked King Edward ("Gentlemen, you may smoke -- and that is an order") for six cents and El Producto Queens for nine (I still have some of the boxes, storing chessmen and other game pieces in a 1920s radio cabinet I keep threatening to turn into a humidor).

I'd been smoking for four decades -- pipe and cigarettes -- and wish the InterNet had been around for all of them, as the two years I've been at cigars put the rest to shame.
But maybe I don't smoke cigars, maybe I just smoke, because my Favorite Cigar is the one I'm while I'm smoking it.

Several have made remarks on other threads that got me wondering, so I went and looked.
I've got 23 humidors from CI's "Cigar Labels" box beside the keyboard to a six-drawer lowboy bureau under the TV, with about 1700 sticks in them. And I've got 250 sticks and a "150" box due today because 15-20 sticks/day ("size matters") is 5-7000 sticks/year.
So I shop specials and samplers and cheapos and freebys like a first-year bride awaiting the Sunday Stuffers with a scissors.

I came to this forum three(?) days ago because at least a couple of the company newsletters I get from suppliers linked to a specific thread on this board over the recent cigar-tax ruckus.

I've practiced 72 trades for pay, have been recognised commercially as a master in five of them, have written three (a trilogy on the Orpheus legend) of the four longest sonnet sequences in any language, held (hold?) a General Radiotelephone license with the FCC, a three-weapon Director's rating with the FIE, a 2200 (grandmaster) rating with the FIDE, and my own hat in a dogfight.
I believe that "an edcuated man is one who is competent to refound his own civilisation."
I believe that "Congreff shall make no law respecting another man's Holy Food."
I believe that "a well-regulated militia" is one that addresses its sovereign commanding officers as "Yes, sir."
I believe that conspiracy to mutiny is not "backup," but a summary capital offense.
I believe that "gun control" is a two-inch group.
I believe I'll have another cigar.
(A World-Famous J&R Plaza, 34 Cents Cheap, if it matters.)

See? You really didn't wanna know any of that.
Smoking is FUN.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

May I respectfully point out, between thrusts, parries and pointless peccadilloes, that this is a private forum.
May I also point out that this forum has moderators that put quite a bit of their own time making sure this place runs according to the wishes of the Head Albino Gorilla. 
Those moderators deserve respect for doing so, and mere argument for arguments sake isn't why we come here as Brothers of the Leaf. While being a "colorful, eccentric, yet quarrelsome man of letters", and standing upon soapboxes is amusing, and occasionally enlightening, it behooves us all to remember proper respect and tact with partial regularity.
I have, on occasion, most certainly _NOT_ agreed with a moderators actions, but chose to swallow a certain amount of pride and bile on an issue or two because it certainly wasn't worth the small amount of thought and effort required to tilt at those particular windmills.
While great eloquence is an amazing gift, so also is the tactful filtration of said eloquence in location between the grey matter and phalanges.

The above message has been brought to you by a mostly ineloquent and untactful man.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

scrawlmark said:


> People who "speak for many people" are called "Congressmen."
> 
> The funny part of that is that they can barely speak for themselves.
> The truly hilarious part is that I don't recall giving any of them Permission to speak for me. Which is not surprising, since they insist that somebody else gave them Permission to speak for me.
> ...


Here at Club Stogie, people who speak for many people are called "Moderators". The funny part about that is that there are many new members who understand this and are willing to accept it. And there are many who don't. The permission of which you speak was granted when you registered for Club Stogie and accpeted the User Agreement. If you have any problems or issues with these you will find it is just as easy to leave as it was to join. You are certainly welcome here but not on your terms but on the terms of the site owner.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

scrawlmark said:


> I was born at a very early age


Now that's funny 



scrawlmark said:


> 2200 (grandmaster) rating with the FIDE


Guess it's time for me to give up my jungle chess crown (lowly--and woefully out of practice--1970 amateur here). I must say, I've never met someone who's earned his or her GM norms at just 2200 before. Well done.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

scrawlmark said:


> Let's see, that would mean that RC ISOM CCs would hafta sell for more than Graycliff Originale or Partagas 150, wunnit.


Actually, no.

The prices of NC cigars are distorted by the absence of Cuban cigars from the US market. The same does not hold true in the wine market.

Good try, though .


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

scrawlmark said:


> UseNet (or maybe it's NetScrape) posts replies under the msgs they're replies to, so the 30-70 msgs I post in a row every night on poetry forums don't appear in a row.


So you're a girl then?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

yamaha6000 said:


> So you're a girl then?


Are you implying that only girls (females) write poetry? Please explain, I am interested in your viewpoint.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

yamaha6000 said:


> So you're a girl then?


What are you talking about?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Scrawlmark,
I speak ONLY for myself, here but:
I find your 18 posts on this thread excessive and annoying - learn the customs of the board (multiquotes, etc.)
You've got quite an attitude. I don't give a sh*t how fast you type or read.
e.g.


> Maybe what's "excessive" is reading 3600 wpm and typing 60-90 wpm depending on the subject matter, because if it seemed excessive to me I wouldn't be doing it.





> I've practiced 72 trades for pay, have been recognised commercially as a master in five of them, have written three (a trilogy on the Orpheus legend) of the four longest sonnet sequences in any language, held (hold?) a General Radiotelephone license with the FCC, a three-weapon Director's rating with the FIE, a 2200 (grandmaster) rating with the FIDE, and my own hat in a dogfight.





> I've got 23 humidors from CI's "Cigar Labels" box beside the keyboard to a six-drawer lowboy bureau under the TV, with about 1700 sticks in them. And I've got 250 sticks and a "150" box due today because 15-20 sticks/day ("size matters") is 5-7000 sticks/year.


Your "rhetoric," with its purplish florid language, angular style, etc. annoys me. It makes your posts difficult to read and easy to ignore.
You've shown disrespect to CS members, mods and customs all in one thread.
It seems to me you have a diarrhea of the mouth and should take some medicine.


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Are you implying that only girls (females) write poetry? Please explain, I am interested in your viewpoint.


In a way yes. It is very feminine. Most men do not write poetry, unless they are very liberal or homosexual. (but hey, It's not necessarily a bad thing)


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

yamaha6000 said:


> In a way yes. It is very feminine. Most men do not write poetry, unless they are very liberal or homosexual. (but hey, It's not necessarily a bad thing)


This thread should be renamed "Dig Yourself A Hole in This Thread"


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

yamaha6000 said:


> In a way yes. It is very feminine. Most men do not write poetry, unless they are very liberal or homosexual.


I appreciate the clarification. Does your observation include poets throughout world history? Do you consider song lyrics poetry?

You really don't have to answer, I am just curious about others that I share this world with.

-Richard


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> This thread should be renamed "Dig Yourself A Hole in This Thread"


No I'm just stating what 99.4% of guys think in this world, and I'm not afraid to.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

yamaha6000 said:


> In a way yes. It is very feminine. Most men do not write poetry, unless they are very liberal or homosexual. (but hey, It's not necessarily a bad thing)


:r I knew you were in your early 20's before I ever checked your profile.

Maybe you should stick to reading a LOT of posts and only post the occasional comment or question that actually pertains to cigars. :tu


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> I appreciate the clarification. Does your observation include poets throughout world history? Do you consider song lyrics poetry?
> 
> You really don't have to answer, I am just curious about others that I share this world with.
> 
> -Richard


Yes, it includes many poets throughout world history, and no I don't consider song lyrics poetry, because if song lyrics were poetry, there would be no songs, all poetry. Don't worry, I'm not afraid to answer your questions, I'm not trying to be offensive.


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

LeafHog said:


> :r I knew you were in your early 20's before I ever checked your profile.
> 
> Maybe you should stick to reading a LOT of posts and only post the occasional comment or question that actually pertains to cigars. :tu


Why is that?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

yamaha6000 said:


> No I'm just stating what 99.4% of guys think in this world, and I'm not afraid to.


Please share with us the source for your statistical data.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

yamaha6000 said:


> Why is that?


Because this is a cigar forum and sometimes people forget that, m'kay. 

Having diarrhea of the mouth is usually a one way ticket out of here.


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

LeafHog said:


> Because this is a cigar forum and sometimes people forget that, m'kay.
> 
> Having diarrhea of the mouth is usually a one way ticket out of here.


Oh ok, my bad, sorry for offeding you.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

o

btw, "diarrhea of the mouth" = logorrhea


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> o
> 
> btw, "diarrhea of the mouth" = logorrhea


u Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Corona Gigante said:


> o
> 
> btw, "diarrhea of the mouth" = logorrhea


I was impressed with myself for spelling diarrhea correctly the first time.

You, sir, are my own new personal hero for sharing that.  I'll be sure to use that next time.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

This has got to be one of the strangest threads i've ever read on CS.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

LeafHog said:


> I was impressed with myself for spelling diarrhea correctly the first time.
> 
> You, sir, are my own new personal hero for sharing that.  I'll be sure to use that next time.


Yer welcome, sir! A very useful word (especially around these parts lately), and one that deserves to be much more widely known, IMO.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Corona Gigante said:


> Yer welcome, sir! A very useful word (especially around these parts lately), and one that deserves to be much more widely known, IMO.


Trust me, I'm going to spread it around. 

:r


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

yamaha6000 said:


> Don't worry, I'm not afraid to answer your questions, I'm not trying to be offensive.


I understand, we are all here to learn from one another. In this place (CS) we have a common bond that allows for a greater degree of patience and hopefully forgiveness.

Smoke em if you got em :ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

yamaha6000 said:


> In a way yes. It is very feminine. Most men do not write poetry, unless they are very liberal or homosexual. (but hey, It's not necessarily a bad thing)


First you throw out this :BS



yamaha6000 said:


> No I'm just stating what 99.4% of guys think in this world, and I'm not afraid to.


Then you try to back it up with some sort of statistic you pulled directly out of your ash...

interesting...


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

LeafHog said:


> Trust me, I'm going to spread it around.
> 
> :r


The word or the mouth diarrhea????

I will make sure the new guys set next to you at the herf.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

DriftyGypsy said:


> First you throw out this :BS
> 
> Then you try to back it up with some sort of statistic you pulled directly out of your ash...
> 
> interesting...


It's been dealt with, let's drop it.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

yamaha6000 said:


> I don't consider song lyrics poetry, because if song lyrics were poetry, there would be no songs, all poetry.


Uhhhhh .... song lyrics are simply poetry set to music. Since all poetry is not set to music, not all poetry = song lyrics.

cf. http://entrypoints.com/RockLyrics/RockLyrics.html

Is this not a poem?

Well, if you're travelin' in the north country fair,
Where the winds hit heavy on the borderline,
Remember me to one who lives there.
She once was a true love of mine.

Well, if you go when the snowflakes storm,
When the rivers freeze and summer ends,
Please see if she's wearing a coat so warm,
To keep her from the howlin' winds.

Please see for me if her hair hangs long,
If it rolls and flows all down her breast.
Please see for me if her hair hangs long,
That's the way I remember her best.

I'm a-wonderin' if she remembers me at all.
Many times I've often prayed
In the darkness of my night,
In the brightness of my day.

So if you're travelin' in the north country fair,
Where the winds hit heavy on the borderline,
Remember me to one who lives there.
She once was a true love of mine.


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

come on guys, leave scrawl alone. he's a quirky, funny old dude. at least i think so. if we don't like what he's said so far then we just don't have to read anything else authored by him. it's as simple as not clicking a link. i really don't see how he's hurtin' anyone. hell, at least it's somethin' different.:2

Lee


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

LeafHog said:


> Trust me, I'm going to spread it around.
> 
> :r


okay, now i'm nervous.........


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Leeboob said:


> come on guys, leave scrawl alone. he's a quirky, funny old dude. at least i think so. if we don't like what he's said so far then we just don't have to read anything else authored by him. it's as simple as not clicking a link. i really don't see how he's hurtin' anyone. hell, at least it's somethin' different.:2
> 
> Lee


The posts are quite interesting, I will give him that!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> The posts are quite interesting, I will give him that!


Agreed. Interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> The posts are quite interesting, I will give him that!


They sure give us country boys a chance to improve our vocabulary, that's for sure!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> The posts are quite interesting, I will give him that!


if they were interesting AND I knew what point he was trying to make, that would be even better!

but then I guess I can't complain, he seems more coherent than Courtney Love:
http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=165705423&blogID=287690262


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mmblz said:


> but then I guess I can't complain, he seems more coherent than Courtney Love:
> http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=165705423&blogID=287690262


C'mon Julian....even Freddy is more coherent than Courtney..... :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

mmblz said:


> if they were interesting AND I knew what point he was trying to make, that would be even better!
> 
> but then I guess I can't complain, he seems more coherent than Courtney Love:
> http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=165705423&blogID=287690262


:r :r

See kids ... don't post blogs while high on smack. It's not a good idea....

Only post while on E.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

started a new thread for that link, as it is just SO weird...


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

stormin said:


> I appreciate your attempt at manners as per your mother's instructions. Very refreshing. Please keep it up. :tu
> 
> I have a question regarding the 3600 wpm. I take that to mean 3600 words per month, correct? If that is the case, you may want to consider enrolling in some sort of remedial reading course. Or maybe you should just switch to a voice type communication format like skype.......just a thought.
> 
> Keep posting. I love reading you about your thoughts and insights.


Somewhere in the Wayback Machine, Momma bought one of those mail-order Speed-Reading courses guaranteed to "increase your reading speed to nearly 5000 wpm," and that's "words per minute" as those gimmicks always are.

I read the Instructions several times, and the gimmick was _still_ to scan down the center of the page, picking up only enough words out of the advertised 5000 (they were still in the page count, but not in the head) to "pass" for human for a few minutes after reading the material.

So I did the sort of word count that editors and publishers do on a few piles of Printed Material with which our house was hugely equipped, from Condensed Ernie Gann to "Paradise Lost" to Mickey Spillane to Linus Pauling, and started the clock and read until the bing several (dozen) times, both long and short tests over a period of years. And counted the pages and thus the words (an editorial or publisher's "word" is five characters incl spaces, 75 chars per ms line, 24 lines per ms page; books vary with size and typeface; poems are counted in lines only, but iambic pentameter, e.g., has ten syllables per line).
The result of these tests closely averaged 3600 words per minute (sic) for Pulp Fiction, 250 wpm (speaking rate) for poetry, and 20 - 5000 words per hour for Pauling (etc.) in 8th-12th grades. I could quote stylistically interesting and/or entertaining material with about 95% accuracy up to a week later (until it was overlaid with other "long-term temporary" material), with "important" stuff quotable to the same accuracy years and decades later.

Within the last five years, I've seen several Speed Reading offers on Paid Avertising Programming after the Talk Shows, and what's a little odd is that they promise to "double your reading rate to as much as 500 words per minute," however one promised doubling to only 300 wpm.
No, I did _not_ believe I had heard correctly, and watched at least enough of each ad to determine that they really were serious about the "500 wpm" bit.

No wonder Congreff believe they can lay a "tax" of up to $10 per cigar on other men's Holy Food.
Of course they're doing it so that government of the monkeys, by the monkeys, for the monkeys, shall not perish from the Earth.

Leno ("Jaywalking," a 6th of June in the last five years) asked a Sweet Young Thing who had "just received her PhD in Law Enforcement" if she knew what "D-Day" was, and she seD, sure, it was "the day George Washington invaded Denmark."
(insert Frowney with Right Hand Raised)
Do you suppose she had doubled her reading rate to 300 wpm, or merely watched the whole ad every week as part of a new Drama Series?


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Are you implying that only girls (females) write poetry? Please explain, I am interested in your viewpoint.


Of variably five-nine UseNet poetry groups, 3/4 or more posters are male.
Over half the posters on rec.arts.poems and alt.arts.poetry.comments are over 40, those on the urban, angst, and christian groups tend to be 15-25.


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> o
> 
> btw, "diarrhea of the mouth" = logorrhea


First, I shall put down my cigar so as to remain on the Forum Topic and have both hands for the keyboard.

Second, I shall remark that "logorrhea" is a stream of words without grammatical or syntactical order, as "glossolalia" is a stream of syllables that do not even constitute words.

You may find many examples of logorrhea on C-Span or the Nightly News, esp. when the heads are talking about taxes, tobacco, or taxes on tobacco (to get back to the Forum Topic and the multiple Cries For Help that sent me here in the first place).


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

yamaha6000 said:


> In a way yes. It is very feminine. Most men do not write poetry, unless they are very liberal or homosexual. (but hey, It's not necessarily a bad thing)


Walter Raleigh was not a girl, but a soldier and sailor who imported tobacco ("Topic") and wrote florid poems _to_ girls.

Other floridly poetic soldiers (most of whom were also smokers): James Shirley (heh), Thomas Wyatt, Michael Drayton, Phillip Sidney, Stephen Marlowe, Rudyard Kipling, Wilfred Owen, Rupert Brooke, Siegfried Sassoon, Randall Jarrell, W.H. Auden (ambulance corps), and (so as not to be partisan) Mao Tse-Tung, Che Guevara, Ho Chi Minh, these last also proud of smoking Real Cubans.


----------



## scrawlmark (Jul 14, 2007)

mmblz said:


> but then I guess I can't complain, he seems more coherent than Courtney Love:
> http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=165705423&blogID=287690262


High praise :tu, but it's only because I take the cigar out of my fingers before I type.


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

see...how could you not love the last five posts. march on brother scrawl!

-Lee


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Leeboob said:


> see...how could you not love the last five posts. march on brother scrawl!
> 
> -Lee


:tpd:


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Interesting that you would take the time and effort to respond to the puerile posts of yamaha6000 and ignore the following two.



pnoon said:


> Here at Club Stogie, people who speak for many people are called "Moderators". The funny part about that is that there are many new members who understand this and are willing to accept it. And there are many who don't. The permission of which you speak was granted when you registered for Club Stogie and accpeted the User Agreement. If you have any problems or issues with these you will find it is just as easy to leave as it was to join. You are certainly welcome here but not on your terms but on the terms of the site owner.





mikeyj23 said:


> Scrawlmark,
> I speak ONLY for myself, here but:
> I find your 18 posts on this thread excessive and annoying - learn the customs of the board (multiquotes, etc.)
> You've got quite an attitude. I don't give a sh*t how fast you type or read.
> ...


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Interesting that you would take the time and effort to respond to the puerile posts of yamaha6000 and ignore the following two.
> 
> "Here at Club Stogie, people who speak for many people are called "Moderators". The funny part about that is that there are many new members who understand this and are willing to accept it. And there are many who don't. The permission of which you speak was granted when you registered for Club Stogie and accpeted the User Agreement. If you have any problems or issues with these you will find it is just as easy to leave as it was to join. You are certainly welcome here but not on your terms but on the terms of the site owner."
> 
> ...


:tpd:


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

C'mon guys, give him a break, he's American, ignoring the precedent and making up your own rules is how you guys do business!  j/k guys.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

...yeah. I'm just going to go :ss


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Anyone wanna wager how long it will take for this guy to have one of those shocked monkey avatars with a "banned" sign under his name?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Seems that in the last couple of months there has been a higher than normal influx of folks that should have done more reading and less posting. Must study up on how to use the kill file.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I was just thinking the same thing.

The guy on the "who's the man?" thread grtnpwrful takes the cake though. One minute he's trashing gorillas, the next he's asking, "who's the man?"


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Our new friend scrawlmark has quite an internet personality. He has over 106,000 posts on Google groups alone. I'd originally posted some direct quotes from mr. scrawlmark but decided to take them down as they were in "bad form" and inappropriate for this setting. This doesn't remove my concern about his internet-wide content and reputation, so if you have any questions PM me and I'll be happy to explain.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> There are some lovely comments about our new friend Scrawlmark (Dennis M. Hammes) on the internet, here's one:
> 
> And some of his own quotes (I'm sure he won't mind, they're his words...):


what posts are these quotes from they're not linked????


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

SDmate said:


> what posts are these quotes from they're not linked????


From the alt.arts.poetry.comments usenet group scrawlmark posts frequently on.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> From the alt.arts.poetry.comments usenet group scrawlmark posts frequently on.


bad form posting it here.. quotes are for posts made on the forum
if he wanted it on here he would have posted it himself


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> bad form posting it here.. quotes are for posts made on the forum
> if he wanted it on here he would have posted it himself


:tpd:
If you have legitimate concerns, they are best addressed by a PM to a moderator.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

SDmate said:


> bad form posting it here.. quotes are for posts made on the forum
> if he wanted it on here he would have posted it himself


I see where you're coming from; but it's on a public forum ... out there for the world to see, already. Poetic justice for our masked man, perhaps?


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Either that, or a character assasination.

No rule against being an opinionated bigot who likes cigars.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

The Professor said:


> I see where you're coming from; but it's on a public forum ... out there for the world to see, already. Poetic justice for our masked man, perhaps?


I figured that those with internet personalities, and _especially_ those who use the same screen name on several boards, invite themselves to be googled. What you post on the internet is already out there, as The Professor said.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

floydpink said:


> Either that, or a character assasination.
> 
> No rule against being an opinionated bigot who likes cigars.


I suppose not...

...but my effeminate Puerto Rican ass don't wanna have anything to do with one.

:bn


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I was and am under the impression that at CS you enter with a clean slate. I think that his posts here are a bit eccentric but not quite in the category of the ones quoted above.

I am sure that if that drivel is ever posted here that immediate action would be taken. Until then I think it is best left at the other forum.:2


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> I figured that those with internet personalities, and _especially_ those who use the same screen name on several boards, invite themselves to be googled. What you post on the internet is already out there, as The Professor said.


or your just here to stir the pot...


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Original post edited. Clean slate mostly restored.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

madurolover said:


> I was and am under the impression that at CS you enter with a clean slate. I think that his posts here are a bit eccentric but not quite in the category of the ones quoted above.
> 
> I am sure that if that drivel is ever posted here that immediate action would be taken. Until then I think it is best left at the other forum.:2


:tpd:
dragging something from another forum is:BS


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

SDmate said:


> :tpd:
> dragging something from another forum is:BS


Very true. For example, I spend a lot of time on a Harley forum and the stuff we discuss on that forum would really piss off some members here who I happen to respect and like who happen to ride metric bikes.

I realize talking about motorcycles is a bit different than the stuff posted, then removed, but the idea is the same.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

floydpink said:


> Very true. For example, I spend a lot of time on a Harley forum and the stuff we discuss on that forum would really piss off some members here who I happen to respect and like who happen to ride metric bikes.
> 
> I realize talking about motorcycles is a bit different than the stuff posted, then removed, but the idea is the same.


Nah....we have had a couple chitfights here over the past couple years from people making generic comments about Harley Davidsons.....I tried to stay out, but they kept pullin' me back in!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

SDmate said:


> :tpd:
> dragging something from another forum is:BS


I agree with the old man. Cross forum stuff has been poor form for long before I joined.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

madurolover said:


> I was and am under the impression that at CS you enter with a clean slate. I think that his posts here are a bit eccentric but not quite in the category of the ones quoted above.
> 
> I am sure that *if that drivel is ever posted here that immediate action would be taken*. Until then I think it is best left at the other forum.:2


exactly, but the "warning shot" is appreciated.

and i think we've seen enough for 1 man intro post. lets see if he has anything else to offer this community.

if you all want this back open, PM me or another mod. i think there's nothing more to add to it.
rdcross "got in before the lock".


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

taltos said:


> Seems that in the last couple of months there has been a higher than normal influx of folks that should have done more reading and less posting. Must study up on how to use the kill file.


From someone who reads a lot more than I post, a couple of observations:

- Our friends Scrawlmark the free-association mega-poster and Yamaha the closet gay-poet lover are examples of the Internet giving voice -- and audience -- to comments that would otherwise be laughed at, ridiculed or ignored in the real world.

- The effort that Pnoon and the rest of the mods put into this place should be recognized and applauded. This thread is a perfect example: Peter keeps a gentle, watchful patrol here. It takes a lot of time and effort -- not to mention engaging with and expending energy on some folks not deserving of his time.

If you haven't done so already, give Pnoon and his fellow mods a RG bump. They earn it every day!


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I moved this to the Habanos forum because it was initially about Habanos. As a fellow Minnesotan (even though he is dangerously close to the North Dakota border ) it's nice to see one if us has a vocabulary! I am going to have to "learn me some of those big words"!

Eccentric yes, entertaining as well. Adds a bit of color to the forums. Also can see where these posts could lead some to concern.


----------

